# How should I witness?



## WaywardNowHome (Sep 30, 2009)

I have a roommate here at college who is a Muslim and we've started getting to know each other and we've recently begun talking about religious topics.

I can tell that religion is something that he likes to carry around with him but it's not necessarily something that defines his life. Based on what we've shared with each other (which hasn't been much yet), he grew up in a Muslim family and had doubts about his faith while growing up but he claims to have looked into Islam and "believes it," whatever that may mean.

He's not a devout Muslim by any means. For example, he did fast from sunrise to sunset during Ramadan but he doesn't pray 3 times a day, he hasn't visited a mosque since he moved in, etc. He just thinks that religion is important to have.

It's been on my heart for the past week or so that I should really witness to him and share with him the Gospel of Christ but I don't want to approach it the wrong way (i.e., I want to share the Gospel out of love and compassion). What is the best way I should approach this? I am definitely not afraid of offending him with topics such as sin, repentance, God's wrath, etc. However, seeing as how he's my roommate for the next 8+ months, I don't just want to rain down fire and brimstone on his head from the very beginning.

I was thinking that I would just strike up some conversations every few days regarding religion in general. Maybe one day we can discuss the differences between historic Christianity and Islam. Another day we can talk about salvation by works vs. salvation by grace. 

All input (and prayers!) would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jason d (Sep 30, 2009)

For starters, lots and lots of prayers to our Sovereign God to open the eyes of the blind and to raise the spiritually dead to new life.


----------



## Tim (Sep 30, 2009)

Witness with patience - I think you are on the right track.


----------



## jason d (Sep 30, 2009)

I think the best apologist to Islam is James White, check out some of his stuff: http://aomin.org/aoblog/index.php?amount=0&blogid=1&query=islam


----------



## Houchens (Sep 30, 2009)

With much fervent prayer as to prepare your heart and to invite God's wisdom. I will be praying for you and for your roommate.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 30, 2009)

I believe all of us at the PB should be praying for your opportunity to witness to your friend. First and foremost, in all of our endeavors for the Lord, we need to pray. I challenge everyone here to pray for this situation and all other requests for prayer on the PB. 

Make sure that you are living a life pleasing to God as well (and I know that it's not easy for any of us to do), not only to be a good witness, but also in order that the Holy Spirit may use you in this situation and all other witnessing opportunities you may have. Being a disciple of Christ is serious business and the most difficult challenge we will face in life. We don't live as Christians in a vacuum. I am continuously shocked at the number of Christians who think they can live the Christian life in isolation from other Christians. That is never God's intention for us. 

Keep close to the Word of God, both written and living. I believe the suggestion of looking at some works of apology for Muslims is an excellent idea. Prepare your heart through prayer and the Word, prepare your mind through study of the Word and study of works of apology such as James White and others.


----------



## WaywardNowHome (Sep 30, 2009)

I will admit that I tend to underestimate the power of prayer, whether it's because I'm still not-so-mature in my walk with the Lord or because my old nature wants to feel like it has some semblance of control over my life.. or maybe both. I will spend more time in prayer, especially regarding this situation, and I appreciate all of the prayers from you guys as well!

I am subscribed to James White's youtube page and I've watched a lot of his videos, mostly regarding Calvinism and Catholicism. I've yet to delve too deep into his apologetics vs. Muslims so I think I will start with those.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Sep 30, 2009)

First of all, praying for you both. Second, the very limited training we got this summer in regards to talking with Muslims about Christianity encouraged us to start with general topics like we how we get to heaven rather than jumping in with how the Koran is wrong. So I think your thoughts on how to witness to him are along the same track. We also talked about how there generally needs to be a strong relationship between the Muslim and the Christian over time to make much headway--ringing doorbells and five-minute conversations won't do it. You have that as an advantage as well--trusting the person talking about Christianity and seeing you live it out should go a long way.


----------



## Megan Mozart (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Solus Christus (Sep 30, 2009)

Also consider, he will be your roommate for 8+ months. That is a long time where you can really learn more about him on a personal level.


----------



## Andres (Sep 30, 2009)

Definitely praying for both of you. It seems like religion is important to him, but maybe not neccessarily Islam. If this is the case, I think his heart is ripe for some truth. If he has grown up in a muslim home and been surrounded by muslim influence, it is possible he has never heard the true Gospel. Maybe you could do something so simple to invite him to read the scriptures for himself. Surely he will have questions for you and then be there to answer his questions and steer him in the right direction. 


Also, could you please keep us updated on this situation? Maybe you could give us weekly updates and let us know how to prayer for you two that week?


----------



## Berean (Sep 30, 2009)

Praying, Joel.


----------



## WaywardNowHome (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone. The responses have been helpful and encouraging! I will do my best to keep this thread updated with how this is going.

After our initial discussion of religion, he told me that he admires and respects people who seriously consider and think about religion and religious ideas. He is not afraid to talk about religion and I think he is slowly becoming more open to discussing these things with me so, God willing, we'll be able to pursue this further.

As far as I can tell, his understanding of both Islam and Christianity is surface-level. He's not very firm in his beliefs (I don't think he could confidently outline what exactly he believes) and he admitted that while he "believes" the Bible, he hasn't really read it. I think in the coming days I will invite him to read one of the gospels, possibly John.

As always, I'd like prayer: 1) for God to raise the dead and 2) so that I will continue to witness out of love. I don't want this to turn into "I'm right, you're wrong, I need to win this argument," which, I admit, is something that I have a terrible tendency to do, especially regarding something so important as Christ.


----------



## Edward (Sep 30, 2009)

Let him see you live as a Christian. That may be as powerful as any words you might speak.


----------



## Houchens (Sep 30, 2009)

Andres said:


> Definitely praying for both of you. It seems like religion is important to him, but maybe not neccessarily Islam. If this is the case, I think his heart is ripe for some truth. If he has grown up in a muslim home and been surrounded by muslim influence, it is possible he has never heard the true Gospel. Maybe you could do something so simple to invite him to read the scriptures for himself. Surely he will have questions for you and then be there to answer his questions and steer him in the right direction.
> 
> 
> Also, could you please keep us updated on this situation? Maybe you could give us weekly updates and let us know how to prayer for you two that week?



Great idea Andrew!


----------

